# 30g won't hold water.



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

well i got a free 30 gallon,a nd it won't hold water due to a crack, but will make a great non water species dwelling... what would ya'll recommend for a bare and needy 30G


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hermit crab. turn it into a terrarium.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

There are lots of gecko species that would be ok, anoles, swifts, amphibians, crabs, the list goes on.........

think the best idea would be to think roughly what sort of creature you want, narrow it down a bit.

personally, I would get some terrestrial Dendrobates


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a spotted salamander in my tank with a leak


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Innes said:


> I have a spotted salamander in my tank with a leak


That smile looks like innes's avatar


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

box turtle


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

fire newts, or leopard gecko


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Pac man frog


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> Pac man frog


what would a pac man frog do with all that space :laugh: i have never seen one move :laugh:
j/k that would be cool for a setup w/ a pac man frog.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Lonald said:


> fire newts, or leopard gecko


 fire newts?


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

3 leopard gecks (MFF) or a corn snake.
That's what'll be happening to a few 30G I have









J


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > fire newts, or leopard gecko
> ...


 i'm guessing they mean salamander


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i like snakes, or a terrarium type idea.... has to clear w/ the roopmmate tho hahahaha.....

id like a mossy, humid, minirainforest lookin thing


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Sounds like some sort of amphibian would be good for you :nod:

newts, frogs, salamanders or toads.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

poison dart frog? if anyone hasn't already mentioned it.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

see if you can find anything you like the look of here:

http://www.easyamphibians.co.uk/


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

how high is the crack

could you jus not appoxy it and put that side to the back???


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I dont think a box turtle would work..too small of a habitat for a box turtle..I would try hermit crabs..anoles...geckos...salamanders...that kinda thing..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

depending why it leaks will tell you weather or not it is easily repairable....
If you are not wanting to repair it to hold water and seriously wish to pursue a paludarium, the larger dart frogs make absolutely fascinating and rewarding captives, and many species are available captively produced.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> I dont think a box turtle would work..too small of a habitat for a box turtle..I would try hermit crabs..anoles...geckos...salamanders...that kinda thing..


 that is plenty big enough for a box turtle. i used to keep mine in a 29g and he barley ever used any of it. he is now in a 15g and is just fine and happy


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

If you like snakes consider researching rosy boa's. Depending on the dimensions of the tank one most likely could be housed in there for life. Im considering getting one soon.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Or kenyan sand boas


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I filled my leaky 40gal with dirt and i have a mole living in it. They rock you can see his tunnels its like a big ant farm. Plus its fun to see em hunt Night crawlers.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> I filled my leaky 40gal with dirt and i have a mole living in it. They rock you can see his tunnels its like a big ant farm. Plus its fun to see em hunt Night crawlers.


 haha nice. where do you get a mole, wild caught or store bought?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i imagine wild caught never seen amole in a pet store lol

i dont like using tankis for reptiles i prefer enclosures made of plywood with w/e substrate needed on the bottom with a custom breatheable top

i have a 4 foot by 4 foot setup for my lil bros 3 bearded dragons (mff)

its awesome set up


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

interesting never heard of anyone having a mole for a pet before.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

con man said:


> i imagine wild caught never seen amole in a pet store


 just because you have never seen one before, doesn't mean it doesn't possibly exist, dummy.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Paul said:


> con man said:
> 
> 
> > i imagine wild caught never seen amole in a pet store
> ...


 Now now be nice


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

benefit said:


> Or kenyan sand boas


 good idea. that size tank you could breed them

heres a pic of mine (female)


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> I dont think a box turtle would work..too small of a habitat for a box turtle..I would try hermit crabs..anoles...geckos...salamanders...that kinda thing..


 before i had my snake, the tank (20g) had a box turtle in it before she died after a few years cos she had a tumor that couldn't be removed


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think a box turtle would work..too small of a habitat for a box turtle..I would try hermit crabs..anoles...geckos...salamanders...that kinda thing..
> ...


 why dont u build a pen for him outisde..they're very easy to build...I feel sorry for your turtle...box tutles like to be outisde or they atleast need to be in a very large space..I guess there are some turtles that dont move much..yours might be one of them..in the wild, box turtles pick somewhere to live, as big as a football field and never leave that range..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

he is right next to my window and I leave my window open for most of the day sa that should be just as good as being outside. and like you have already said they are not an active turtle.... BTW what size of an enclosure is your box turtle in, and how often does it move around in it?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

And another thing. i have had my ornate box turtle for 12+ yrs now. so if you do not think that it is fine to keep them in a 15g, you are wrong


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Innes said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > fire newts, or leopard gecko
> ...


 thats what my lfs was selling them as, fire newts, or fire belly newts...one of those, it was cool


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

My turtle is in a 5 foot x 5 foot enclosure. She is 8 inches long and she is very very active, I have a little shallow pond in her pen, and I built an underground cave that goes 3 feet underground. There are many plants in the enclosure and she gets plenty of shade and sunlight. I have chicken wire up to protect her from racoons, stray cats and dogs..I used to have her in a 30 Gallon a long time ago but she started to get too big..then I built her a pen..it was simple to build and she loves it..Im trying to find her another female friend...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

how big is your ornate box turtle, I would think he or she is atleast 7 inches by now, and a 15 gallon would be pretty small for him or her..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya it is right around 7 inches or so


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

http://www.boxturtlesite.org/indoor.html Read this site for information..it says the minimum for a adult box turtle is a 55G...I think that is too small..your box turtle has probably reached its adult size..since you said you have had him for 12 years...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice indoor enclosure


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a great looking indoor inclosure indeed :nod: and i guess I should go a bit bigger than what i have. maybe sometime this summer I will make her a new 4x2 enclosure. but until then she will remain in her 15g just like she has for over 12 yrs...


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

as with all animals, bigger space is better, but box turtles imo can be kept fine in 20 uk gal or more for life


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

jeepman784 said:


> i like snakes, or a terrarium type idea.... has to clear w/ the roopmmate tho hahahaha.....
> id like a mossy, humid, minirainforest lookin thing


 Check out this catalong for Black Jungle Terrarium Supply. They sell all kinds of vivarium supplies and small poison dart frogs.

The dart frog vivarium displays that they bring with them to reptile shows are unbelievable. I buy all my cork-bark terrarium pieces from them.

Here's the link: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow that link is AWESOME!!!! so much to think about...


----------

